# Cat7 Kabel sinnvoll??



## Messi20 (13. August 2011)

Hallo,


will mal fragen was ihr von CAT7 Kabel haltet. Mein Verwanter will von einem Haus ins andere Haus Netzwerkkabel legen. Sollte man da Cat7 Erdkabel verwenden oder reicht CAT6 Kabel oder CAT5E im Schutzrohr. die Strecke von Haus zu Haus beträgt ca. 30-60m je nachdem wo er es lang legt.


----------



## K3n$! (13. August 2011)

Richtige CAT7 Kabel haben keinen RJ45 Anschluss. 

Falls ihr/du diesen Anschluss braucht, dann würde ich euch CAT7 Kabel mit RJ45 Anschluss bzw. CAT6 Kabel mit RJ45 Anschluss empfehlen. 
Die sind mittlerweile fast gleich teuer.

Ich denke allerdings, dass ihr da kaum einen Unterschied merken werdet. 

CAT5e sollte es aber mindestens sein.


----------



## Messi20 (13. August 2011)

ja gibt ja irgendwie CAT6 Dosen wo man das CAT7 Kabel auflegen kann. Mir gehts eigetlich darum das es gut abgeschirmt is. nich das man alles aufbuddelt und dann funzt es nich weil irgendwas rein stört. CAT7 sollte ja noch besser geeschirmt sein als CAT6 weiß aber halt nicht ob es sinnvoll ist teures CAT7


----------



## rabe08 (13. August 2011)

Legt doch gleich Fibre mit rein, auch wenn es jetzt noch nicht benutzt wird. Würde ich machen, im Profi-Bereich ist 1GB-Eth schon ziemlich Old-School.


----------



## Messi20 (13. August 2011)

na ja ob das sich lohnt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. August 2011)

Nimm auf alle fälle cat.7 und mache an beide enden eine cat.6 dose.Habe das bei mir auch so gemacht und das funzt gut.(ca. 60-65m länge)
Außerdem,wenn ihr schon den aufwand betreibt würde ich das ganze gleich in ein leerrohr verfrachten und noch eine hand voll schnüre mit durch ziehen.An denen könntet ihr dann späte evt. dazu kommende kabel durch das roht ziehen.


----------



## DarthLAX (14. August 2011)

leerohre sind echt was was man anbringen sollte wenn man was verkabelt (habe schon genug leute fluchen hören, wenn sie neue kabel verlegen mussten und nur nen engen kabelschaft gesetzt hatten, statt was zu nehmen wo man auch nachträglich noch ein paar kabel mehr durch ziehen kann) 

mfg LAX
ps: zu den kabeln habe ich leider keine idee, verwende selbst Cat5-Kabel für das haus-interne netzwerk das mein dad aufgebaut hat - ich selber würde vermutlich aber auch zu ner höheren klasse greifen, vor allem da ich spieler bin und mir davon ne bessere performance (ping) erhoffen würde  ^^


----------



## K3n$! (14. August 2011)

Dein Ping wird sich nicht verändern, wenn du nur Cat.5 Kabel nutzt anstatt Cat.7 Kabeln. 
Aber die Bandbreite wird bei Cat.5 Kabel erheblich eingeschränkt.


----------



## Sturmi (15. August 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Aber die Bandbreite wird bei Cat.5 Kabel erheblich eingeschränkt.


Das wird auf jedenfall gerne von den Kabelherstellern behauptet 
Man bekommt auch locker 1 Gbit über Cat 5 Kabel hin und 10 Gbit wird im Consumerbereich wohl noch Jahre auf sich warten lassen. ( Es gibt btw. auch Lösungen für 10 Gbit über UTP Kabel, also ohne jegliche Schirmung ). Du kannst also auch gerne Cat 6 Kabel nehmen.


----------



## K3n$! (15. August 2011)

So etwas konnte ich mir schon denken, nur selbst ausprobiert habe ich es nicht. 
Trotzdem würde ich bei den Preisen immer auf die bessere Schirmung setzen. 


Btw. Deine Signatur sieht ein wenig komisch aus. 
Bei mir sieht man von der Zeile "Sound... " nur die Hälfte von der Höhe.


----------



## Sturmi (15. August 2011)

Hm, jetzt wo dus sagst ...

Edit: f@h kann mal weg, ich falte derzeit sowieso nicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. August 2011)

Sturmi schrieb:


> Das wird auf jedenfall gerne von den Kabelherstellern behauptet
> Man bekommt auch locker 1 Gbit über Cat 5 Kabel hin und 10 Gbit wird im Consumerbereich wohl noch Jahre auf sich warten lassen. ( Es gibt btw. auch Lösungen für 10 Gbit über UTP Kabel, also ohne jegliche Schirmung ). Du kannst also auch gerne Cat 6 Kabel nehmen.


 Da spricht der theoretiker.Dann hast du wohl noch nie eine leitung vor dir gehebt,die ca. 60m lang ist und teilweise im freien und min. zur hälfte parallel zu einem stromkabel verläuft.Da bekommst du das gbit nichtmal aus einem cat.6-kabel gekratzt.(nicht mit standard onboard-lan)
Ich habe hier eine solche leitung und bei mir hat erst cat.7 abhilfe geschaffen.(auf die reale übertragungsrate bezogen,nicht den sync) Bei dem vorheringen 100mbit-lan auf cat.6 hat übrigens auch nur ein nv lan-controller das maximum (ca. 10 MByte/s) geschafft.
Dazu kommt,das cat.7-kabel mittlerweile niemanden mehr in den ruin treibt...


----------



## Sturmi (15. August 2011)

Hab ich ja auch nicht behauptet  
Außerdem haben wir mal nen Großauftrag in ner amerikanischen Einrichtung gehabt, die nach den amerikanischen Normen für Verkabelung durchgeführt wurde. Und da da halt UTP drin steht, haben die da auch drauf bestanden. Ging auch komischerweise.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. August 2011)

Sturmi schrieb:


> Außerdem haben wir mal nen Großauftrag in ner amerikanischen Einrichtung gehabt, die nach den amerikanischen Normen für Verkabelung durchgeführt wurde. Und da da halt UTP drin steht, haben die da auch drauf bestanden. Ging auch komischerweise.


 Wenn ich die theorie richtig verstanden habe,sorgt nicht die schirmung sondern die verdrillung der adernpaare für die haupteigenschaften des kabels.Von daher sollten also auch udp-kabel ihren dienst tun.
Die schirmung ist mehr als zusatz zu sehen,welcher das kabel unempfindlicher gegenüber störeinflüssen von außen bzw. innen macht.Wirklich erforderlich wird sie wohl erst ab 10Gbit.(paarweise schirmung)


----------



## rebel4life (17. August 2011)

Die Verdrillung ist der wichtigste Faktor bei einer solchen Leitung, danach kommt erst die Schirmung.

Leg Cat7 Kabel und setz Cat6 Dosen. Ist zwar nicht konform, aber für den Endnutzer gibt es noch kaum Cat7 Dosen bzw. Netzwerkkarten, sprich das geht schon um es so auszudrücken.


----------



## ASD_588 (17. August 2011)

Panzerrohr En25 25 M | voelkner - direkt günstiger

solte man nicht so ein rohr nehemen?


----------



## rebel4life (17. August 2011)

Nö, da nimmt man ein Erdkabel.


----------



## Astrong (23. August 2011)

Aus eigener Erfahrung raus kann ich dir (wie schon erwähnt) wärmstens folgende Variante empfehlen:

Cat 7 Verlegekabel an Cat. 6 Dose. Dabei sollte man aber beim "Anlegen" dann auch die Folienschirme nicht abtrennen sondern so gut wie möglich dann noch in der Dose mit unterbringen (wirkt sich auch Messbar, zwecks Nebensprechen etc.)

Ein cat5-verlegekabel ist schon ziemlich notdürftig und auch noch so stabil wie ein cat 6/7 und preislich kosten 50m cat.7 50€


----------



## Messi20 (5. September 2011)

Also um das Thema hier abzuschliessen mein Verwandter hat CAT7 Erdkabel verwendet und am Ende auf ne CAT6 Dose aufgelegt. Funzt Danke für eure Beiträge.


----------

